# Game 31: Bulls @ Heat (1/4 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, January 4, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Should be an extremely easy win. I would even let Lebron have the night off if his knee is bothering him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Noah to get 40 rebounds on us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Boozer will have one of his 4 good games of the season. 

This game could easily be extremely frustrating. They have a lot of guys who've hurt us in the past.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Already having Bynum/Jennings flashbacks when I think of what Nate Robinson, who pretty much single handedly beat us last season, will do to us.

At least they dont have their great PG who killed us multiple time last season... John Lucas III :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah that game in GS was ridiculous. He slides in nicely to replace JL3 vs. us. Bellinelli can play Watson's part I guess.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Should be an extremely easy win. I would even let Lebron have the night off if his knee is bothering him.


Extremely easy win... have you seen our last 4 games? I believe it was... OT win, OT win, Loss, Loss.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

BlackNRed said:


> Extremely easy win... have you seen our last 4 games? I believe it was... OT win, OT win, Loss, Loss.


Exactly, we are due for a blowout. Could be the easiest game of the year with Lebron sitting on the bench in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Easy layups galore for the Bulls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful D so far.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmmm Booze pushes off and gets the foul on James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333

nice 12-1 run by the Heat


----------



## rolex (May 19, 2012)

Bulls should leave the fast breaks to the fast break teams.
Someone should tell Boozer, if he could even spell "consistency",the Heat would have taken him,so stop hating and work on your game.:brokenhea


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and Wade come out and now we cant score or get stops


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-22 after 1

Bulls end the quarter on a 10-0 run. Nothing new here allowing an extended run. For some reason we just go into very long drought all of a sudden.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course I tune in just in time for the 10-0 Bulls run. FML.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

two nice layups un a row by Ray and Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7 offensive rebounds already for Chicago


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start by Cole, but not a good shot there. Had enough space to drive and kick for a better shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offense looking nice tonight.

If we could only rebound..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Getting pounded on the glass again


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If Miami wasn't getting murdered on the glass this would be a blow out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clean block?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Clean block?


Should have been a foul on Robinson even before that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice offensive board by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man we need some size


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another buzzer beater. Big ****ing surprise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh, Bulls beat the buzzer twice to end both quarters

49-48 at the half

Rebounding is the difference so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So many offensive boards for the Bulls. Killing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Struggling right now. Need to get on a run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hinrich playing like its 2007


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake. Get a stop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This rebounding is so embarassing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You know it's bad when Mario cant keep Kirk freakin Hinrich infront of him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant get a single stop man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're not gonna win this one. No stops, no boards, and nobody is feeling it offensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

For being one of the top 3pt shooting teams in the league, we really throw up a couple of dud games from 3 a week.

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And our shooters are bricking OPEN looks. ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully that ignites us. Amazing that Bron has 1 board and 1 assist tonight. So weird to see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another missed wide open three


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-66 after 3

Awful 3rd. Still cant rebound, still cant hit 3's and the Bulls were 10-16 in the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

75-66 Bulls.

Don't see us winning this. We look awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im even curious in giving Pittman a run to see if he can add anything on the boards. That's how desperate im getting here. This amount of rebounding differential is not sustainable. You can't keep winning games when you lose the boards by +20.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont think that's a flagrant. Was around the neck though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** off Mike Breen - thats a flagrant all day.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Listen to these Bulls apologists... good lord. Noah grabbed him by the throat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lol W2B - opposite opinions there.

Cole killing us to start this 4th. 2 missed freebies and a blocked layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron almost had a chance to make this a 5pt possession. I'll take a 4pt possession though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is what we need. Stop the clock and get to the line,make em.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God we cant rebound for shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!

Lebron with 6 straight points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weird +/- numbers tonight. Lebron a -14 and CB a +14


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Check that. 9 straight Heat points by Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Get me a rebounding Big NOW, before I have an anuerism


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lucky call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebound you idiots. This is killing me.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 stops..cant grab either rebound :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF man. REBOUND.

This is absurd. Riley I really really hope youre seeing this crap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

@ Golden State from last season all over again.

No answer for Nate Robinson.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I want to break my computer


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I ****ing hate Nate Robinson too. Little prick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God I hope we go on a massive run and steal this. Nate Robinson acting like he just hit the game winner and took a game winning charge. **** you.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

On the way home. Looks frustrating.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

41-22 rebounds Bulls 16 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 more offensive rebounds allowed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just keep losing the rebounds. Big man needed right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is such a beast


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank god for Lebron man.

Unfortunate he couldnt get the and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy god these reb numbers. Cant keep doing this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, just cant get the and 1s


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wweak call on Ray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2: ****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade you spud


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did anyone see Lebron step out?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should have 2 more buckets here, but Wade and Bosh ****ed up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade you ****ing idiot


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well this is nothin short of pathetic


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL did LBJ just tell the ref to **** off?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol at the ref yelling at Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 stops in a row and the Heat did nothing with them. On the 1st, Bosh airballs a J, on the 2nd, Wade misses a layup, and on the 3rd, Wade commits an offensive foul.

That was our chance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Did anyone see Lebron step out?


Sun sports cam did.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmm.. time for Wade to kick some nuts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Feels like we've already hit that rut we hit after last year's ASG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not enough from Bosh tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wide open, Battier misses


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wide the **** open BANE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dagger


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our shooters blow

Shattier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

clear path. Wow.

2 shots and the ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge steal by Bron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron over 40 minutes for the 3rd straight game. Tonight doing it on a bum knee.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No bron!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Barrier scared to pull the trigger


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL Battier refusing to shoot the 3 then Bosh turns it over. You little bitchhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well we ****ed that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 free throws and a possession and we can only get 1 point out of it :nonono:

And now we cap it off by allowing yet another offensive rebound 


:fail:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

And game lost giving up another offensive rebound 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was SO pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

btw, what the hell was Bosh doing there? Setting up for a turnaround 19fter? Drive the ****ing ball...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitiful effort and hunger. Thats not a big man getting that one, thats a 6'6 SF getting inbetween Wade and James and dumping it to Boozer for a layup.

That purely effort based.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That is game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

4 TOs on Bosh. Cant win like that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

worst game of the year. i was embarrassed throughout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again with just 4 rebounds.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im sorry, but this team HAS to acquire a big man, or play one more regularly. We can;t keep giving up this kind of rebounding differential. We aren't doing enough.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well **** me. **** me running. Can't say much since I missed the game, but naturally we shouldn't be losing this much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Allen turnover was typical of tonights effort. Poetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 96-89

Rebounds. Rebounds. Rebounds :fail:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im really pissed off with this game. Losing at home to the Rose less Bulls. Outrebounded by 1 billion.

Ship out someones ass for a big man Riley, it's pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shane's turning into Bane Shattier with each passing game. Wonder if he's beginning to get worn down?

Wade was 5-6 in the 1st half. Then we never went back to him.

Need to find more rest for Lebron. 3 straight games over 40 minutes is too much.

Bosh finished with 5 rebounds tonight. He had 4 in each of the last 2 games. He's gotta snap out of this funk.

Norris needs to forget whatever it was that he changed about his J in the offseason. That shot is getting uglier by the game.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Sad thing about this game is if Battier and Rio hit their open 3s Miami probably would've won. Their misses just sucked the life out the game.

Miami Heat, leading the league in missed open 3's by good shooters THREE YEARS running.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

As it currently stands, offensively... 

Bibby/Chalmers '11 Playoffs > Chalmers/Cole '12-'13 

What the hell did rio do this summer? he stinks. Team might need a 3rd pg.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hate to be the pessimist but this is starting to look like a lost year (and in the prime of LeBron's career and best season). Combination of stupid personnel decisions and a superstar who decided not to work on anything during the off-season.

Back-to-back plays in the fourth with about 5 mins to play, Wade got 1v1 breakaways and couldn't do anything with either. He just has no feel or touch these days.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> Boozer will have one of his 4 good games of the season.


I would pound my chest and gloat about how often my predictions come true, but they're just too ****ing easy to be proud of. Not to mention painful.

Let's see if that sad sack of shit goes for 27 and 12 again the rest of the season. 12-17. :nonono:



rolex said:


> Bulls should leave the fast breaks to the fast break teams.
> Someone should tell Boozer, if he could even spell "consistency",the Heat would have taken him,so stop hating and work on your game.:brokenhea


Actually, "defense." Glad we went with Bosh either way, but Boozer'd boards would've been helpful.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Shane's turning into Bane Shattier with each passing game. Wonder if he's beginning to get worn down?
> 
> Wade was 5-6 in the 1st half. Then we never went back to him.
> 
> ...


Was it just the shooting or was he looking Shatti in other ways? I figured he was due for a slump soon with his crazy hot streak. Just sucks when that's happening, because as great as his defensive contributions are, like Joel he doesn't provide rebounds. As far as wearing down, I sort of looked at Spo's move to have him come off the bench as, in part, a way to combat that. He's averaging 2.5 more mpg than last year, for what it's worth. I'm sure that number has been shrinking, though. If it's just his shooting, I'd just chalk it up to the inevitable slump, or maybe end-of-first-wind legs approaching.

Some beatwriter basically said it was Butler locking Wade up after that initial burst. Any truth?

Yeah, Bosh's rebounding needs to kick up. So strange when he occasionally has those 15+ board games, and then you see this so often. The TO's from him really bother me too. I didn't get to see it, but I was pissed reading about one down the stretch when the game was still in reach. No idea if it was truly his fault or not. 4 TOs tonight is unacceptable. His rebound to turnover ratio sucks. I knew he'd still have these occasional mult-game funks for where he forgets he's good, but they've been longer than I expected this season. I've missed most of the last few games, but it also seems like we haven't seen nearly as much of his mid-range magic lately as we did at the start of the season.

Amazing how quickly Norris' shooting hit the ground after preseason. It was like it was intentional. We all knew he wouldn't shoot nearly that well, but I don't think anyone thought it would regress to the point where, 31 games into the season, he's shooting worse than his awful-shooting rookie season. The fact that Norris' improvement hasn't been as steady and sustained as was foreseen, combined with Pittman's "development," makes me wonder if Riley should consider abandoning the "Seniors = Ready" philosophy that has almost become a mandate for his selections.


Wade County said:


> Pitiful effort and hunger. Thats not a big man getting that one, thats a 6'6 SF getting inbetween Wade and James and dumping it to Boozer for a layup.
> 
> That purely effort based.


Damn. Just saw that play on the replay. Three Heat players watched the ball drop from the sky and didn't move toward it. I don't get it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I hate losing to the Bulls. 

I couldn't even be bothered to log onto this site last night I was that angry. Never been this frustrated watching a team before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MORE JOSH HARRELLSON! LESS JOEL!!! MORE SMALL BALL!!!! THAT FORMULA AND NO MORE LOSSES LIKE LAST NIGHT!

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> MORE JOSH HARRELLSON! LESS JOEL!!! MORE SMALL BALL!!!! THAT FORMULA AND NO MORE LOSSES LIKE LAST NIGHT!
> 
> :lol:


Joel is not the answer when it comes to rebounding.


----------

